# Can I travel without my BRP?



## Gunther (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello All,

Although I know that it cannot be advised, is it possible to fly out of and back to the UK without a Biometric Resident's Permit?

After 5 months of waiting, my wife (Singporean national) finally received a letter confirming that her application for Indefinite Leave to remain (SET(M) form) had been accepted and that her BRP would follow in 10 working days. Unfortunately, we found out today that the inept courier company have been sitting on the delivery for almost 3 weeks now (there was no-one to sign for the card when they tried to deliver) and are about to return it to the UKBA for another attempt for redelivery! This process is likely to take another couple of weeks but time has finally run out for us as we are supposed to go on a long overdue holiday to France this weekend...

Can my wife travel with just her passport and the UKBA letter confirming her Indefinite Leave to Remain?

Any help / hope would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Gunther said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Although I know that it cannot be advised, is it possible to fly out of and back to the UK without a Biometric Resident's Permit?
> 
> ...


_The passenger should be issued with form IS81 and be required to provide their fingerprints which can be scanned and checked against those stored on the IFB database. Alternatively if the fingerprint quick check facility is available the applicant can be asked to provide their fingerprints in this way.
Upon verification of the individual’s identity and status their passport can be endorsed with an open date stamp and annotated as above. In the event that neither of the facilities is available (and also to support the results of fingerprint checks) the image from the identity card as well as confirmation of issue will be held on the casework database and can be readily consulted.
Landing Cards must be clearly annotated with the circumstances of the passenger’s arrival and a valid UK address (and email address if available)._

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...rforce/primary-checkpoint/brp.pdf?view=Binary Page 3

So the short answer is yes, it's possible. Clearly not advised, and it will take a little while at UK border while they carry out verifications, but your wife will be allowed in. Stay with her while all this is taking place.


----------



## Gunther (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you for your quick response. Appreciate that it is not advised, certainly food for thought...


----------



## pastaman (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Gunther,

Did you try this? How did it go? We're in a similar situation because the BRP was stolen yesterday but the flight is on Monday. Joppa's advice was the first piece of good news we've had this morning!


----------



## Gunther (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

I'm afraid that I cannot shed any light on actually travelling without a BRP as my wife's permit turned up just in time (credit to the UKBA who actually responded to some pleading!).

We were ready to travel without, however, and were prepared for some explanation/delay on the return journey as per Joppa's post.

Good luck..!


----------



## ukvisagirl (Mar 16, 2013)

*Travelling with BRP - urgent advice sought*

Hi. Can anyone shed light on this? I have a Tier 5 working visa which expires in a few weeks so On Friday I received a spousal visa. The problem is that I will not get my BRP before this coming Thursday (unlikely) when I have an Easter trip to Italy booked. Apparently my Tier 5 visa was cancelled on Friday when my spousal visa became valid. I know it is advised not to travel without the BRP but this holiday is long overdue and already paid for. I had assumed that paying for the premium same day service would have meant that the BRP is issued then and there. If anyone could please shed some light on the risks involved in travelling without my BRP, I would be grateful. I would be flying into Stansted Airport. I really would like to go but am concerned about the consequences of being faced with a tough immigration officer. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ukvisagirl said:


> Hi. Can anyone shed light on this? I have a Tier 5 working visa which expires in a few weeks so On Friday I received a spousal visa. The problem is that I will not get my BRP before this coming Thursday (unlikely) when I have an Easter trip to Italy booked. Apparently my Tier 5 visa was cancelled on Friday when my spousal visa became valid. I know it is advised not to travel without the BRP but this holiday is long overdue and already paid for. I had assumed that paying for the premium same day service would have meant that the BRP is issued then and there. If anyone could please shed some light on the risks involved in travelling without my BRP, I would be grateful. I would be flying into Stansted Airport. I really would like to go but am concerned about the consequences of being faced with a tough immigration officer.


My advice to previous poster still stands. Carry as much evidence as possible of your spouse visa application. They will look up on caseworking database whether your new BRP has been issued and then verify your identity through fingerprint and photo.


----------

